# Orchid Dieing !



## Ghozt (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont know what it is. Everything is a stable level. Heat and humidity.

Now my ordhid is limp, eyes turned light blue to a dark purple and is lifeless...

What do I do ? I dont understand why my mantids are dieing for strange reasons !

I read the "GUIDE to there species" and yet they fall dead ?

This is starting to get expensive ! Maybe just stay away from excotics ? They just die for no reson ?

It seems to be that way... Almost seems that they take more room then my frozen pizzas in the frezer.....


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2010)

That really stinks!  Was your orchid an adult? What are you feeding them?


----------



## Ghozt (Feb 27, 2010)

ismart said:


> That really stinks!  Was your orchid an adult? What are you feeding them?


she was an L4 and i was feeding flies.


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2010)

I wish i could help you, but it could be just about anything killing our mantids. I'll throw a few thoughts out there though. How's the tap water in vegas? Or do you use distilled, or bottled water when misting them. What are you keeping them in? How good is the ventalation in your enclosures? What are you feeding your flies? How many mantids have you lost recently? What temps and humidity are you keeping them at?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Happens to all of us eventually and you almost never know why. Just accept that it will happen sometimes. It doesn't necessarily mean you did anything wrong.


----------



## Ghozt (Feb 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> Happens to all of us eventually and you almost never know why. Just accept that it will happen sometimes. It doesn't necessarily mean you did anything wrong.


Its ok. Im just tired of paying over 20 for the mantis and 20 shiping to have it die for no reason in less then a month ! I just think its BullSh!t !

Rebecca from mantisplace helps me as much as she can... but its still not worth paying over 50 bucks for something that after paying electricity bill and few dollars for FILTERED WATER and like every few weeks spend 10 + 20 for food. Not worth it ! Totally not ! Pissin me off ! Last mantids I will ever own !

**INFO PPL KEEP ASKING ME**

What type of water ? 45cent Full FILTERED from VONS 5 GALLON

What type of food ? What it said on the CARE MANUAL Orchid = Flies

What temp and Humd ? What it said in the Care manual Orchid care = MANTISPLACE.com

What other stuff ppl can say as in making stuff up ? I DID ALL I CAN ! "most ppl on this forum have no idea ###### is going on anyway ! Thanks for the advice !"


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

Ghozt said:


> Its ok. Im just tired of paying over 20 for the mantis and 20 shiping to have it die for no reason in less then a month ! I just think its BullSh!t !
> 
> Rebecca from mantisplace helps me as much as she can... but its still not worth paying over 50 bucks for something that after paying electricity bill and few dollars for FILTERED WATER and like every few weeks spend 10 + 20 for food. Not worth it ! Totally not ! Pissin me off ! Last mantids I will ever own !
> 
> ...


Well if you think like that you will not like this hobby. If prices got you mad then look elsewhere. There are several options for cheaper mantids and supplies. Also as far as care guides go, look at several and take a little from each until you find what works for you. I haven't seen a really good care guide. Most are very general. I had terrible luck with orchids my last attempt. Was I mad? You bet. But I had good luck with them before so for the time being I just gave up on them for now.


----------



## fatal_mantis (Feb 28, 2010)

There is a reason why insects like mantises produce so many offspring. They are utilizing a survival strategy that fits them best. Compare an insect to a mammal. Most mammals go through a long pregnancy and produce 1-6 young. They expend a great deal of energy and effort into their young. It’s a trade off of higher energy expenditure of the parent to increase the probability of the survival of the small number of young. Now insects don't expend a great deal of energy but in exchange produce a lot of offspring. When you’re a tinny little creature that can be picked off by a bird or lizard at any time it’s more reasonable to produce lots of nymphs and increase the chance of at least one making it to adult by large numbers. That being said, it also means that these little nymphs don't have as much energy put into them so many will not make it just because of genetic defects. This also insures that those surviving are the most fit.

In this hobby its luck of the draw when you get a young nymph. If you only have one or two there is always a higher chance that none will make it to adult when compared to a large stock of nymphs. From the sounds of it you have done nothing wrong and just happened to have some bad luck.

Maybe you could try a less expensive and hearty species and wait for some cheaper orchids to show up in the forums? They are one of my favorite species but they can get so costly.


----------



## massaman (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah go with a much cheaper species that is easier to maintain and keep with average temp and humidity and your do fine with a less expensive species that is not has hard to raise and breed and enjoy!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 28, 2010)

Ghozt said:


> Its ok. Im just tired of paying over 20 for the mantis and 20 shiping to have it die for no reason in less then a month ! I just think its BullSh!t !
> 
> Rebecca from mantisplace helps me as much as she can... but its still not worth paying over 50 bucks for something that after paying electricity bill and few dollars for FILTERED WATER and like every few weeks spend 10 + 20 for food. Not worth it ! Totally not ! Pissin me off ! * Last mantids I will ever own ! *


Well, you tried for nearly two whole months, so no one can call you a quitter. Tie pins are both attractive and easy to maintain. You may wish to give them a try.


----------



## bassist (Mar 2, 2010)

Ghozt said:


> Its ok. Im just tired of paying over 20 for the mantis and 20 shiping to have it die for no reason in less then a month ! I just think its BullSh!t !
> 
> Rebecca from mantisplace helps me as much as she can... but its still not worth paying over 50 bucks for something that after paying electricity bill and few dollars for FILTERED WATER and like every few weeks spend 10 + 20 for food. Not worth it ! Totally not ! Pissin me off ! Last mantids I will ever own !
> 
> ...


You don't need filtered water, unless you have problems like Rick had with his water (I believe it was the water if I remember right.)


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

bassist said:


> You don't need filtered water, unless you have problems like Rick had with his water (I believe it was the water if I remember right.)


I think it was more a problem with my sprayer. I did get rid of that and bought distilled water which I do admit is better in that it doens't leave deposits. I also stongly feel I had an issue with their food.


----------

